# 61.5 dish 500 now points to 129



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

I was told the best no-cost upgrade to get the new HD channels was to point my 61.5 dish to 129. My installer kept saying I can't believe their making me do this, you have to use the dish 1000 to get 129. But for me it was a free upgrade so it made sense. After he changed it around and pointed it to 129 it worked perfectly. My Tech was impressed and learned something new like me. So there you go, if you have two Dish 500's like me with 61.5 as a 2nd single LNB dish, just get them to re aim it to 129. 

My local tech even came back the same day after dark to make this happen. He was working in the dark on my roof re-aming the dish. Great service all around.

Kudos to the Dish tech support group & my local Tech for making this happen.


----------



## maortizs (Jul 14, 2006)

This is the only post I have ever read with something positive or constructive, everybody here does nothing but complain or blame Dishnetwork for their own little HD distress or suffering.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Why isn't this being offered as a suggestion to everyone by the CSRs? Are there any negatives? I assumed that this wasn't possible by the other posts. Also, how did you get them to do this for free? Do you have DHPP?

If there are costs for most people, some with the 61.5 dish could at least try to repoint to 129 themselves (especially if their dish is easily accessible). Worst case scenario, you are without HD until you can get a tech to come out and repoint to 129.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Keep in mind that 129 is west of 119 and folks in the East are more likely to line-of-sight problems. The other possible option is to keep 61.5 and pick up 72.7.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

jsk said:


> Why isn't this being offered as a suggestion to everyone by the CSRs? Are there any negatives? I assumed that this wasn't possible by the other posts. Also, how did you get them to do this for free? Do you have DHPP?
> 
> If there are costs for most people, some with the 61.5 dish could at least try to repoint to 129 themselves (especially if their dish is easily accessible). Worst case scenario, you are without HD until you can get a tech to come out and repoint to 129.


It's not always that easy -

#1 - If your HD locals are on 61.5 but not on 129.... Unless you're willing to live without your HD locals. However, some lucky people (like me) live where we can get HD locals on either 61.5 OR 129 (as well as the SD on 110/119). If you don't have HD locals available, I guess this is moot...

#2 - LOS issues to 129. East coast in general, but 129 really gets low in the sky up in New England (think how hard it is for the West coast to get 61.5 - same problem).


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

jsk said:


> Also, how did you get them to do this for free? Do you have DHPP?


Not totally free, had to sign up for the service plan but i've had years of no issues so I figured I might as well get this added for any possible future problems with my receivers.

Yes lots of negative posts but I've never had any problems and have been a customer for a very long time. I've been happy with my service.


----------



## surfdude85 (Jul 26, 2008)

I live over here in east central florida, and I must have spent 2 hours trying to get sat 129. It aint happening. I tried everything from different elevations to different skews(didn't think I needed to skew for single lnb on a dp500). So what are my options, if any, to get the new HD channels. thanks for any assistance here.


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

I've had 2 techs out. I currently have 2 dishes, 1 500 with single LNB pointed to 61.5, and another 500 with 2 LNBs pointed at 110,119. First tech said no way. Second tech said he used to be a supervisor and that I could switch out the 61.5 for 1000.2 with a w-bracket and get 129 but then my HD would be MPEG-2 which may cause pixelation. He also said I would need to whack a branch in the spring once the leaves come in. I have no idea what to believe at this point.

I have VIP-622 and VIP-222k (which I thought was mpeg-4 only.
I live in Akron/Cleveland area.

Does any of this make sense to anyone?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

mdewitt said:


> I've had 2 techs out. I currently have 2 dishes, 1 500 with single LNB pointed to 61.5, and another 500 with 2 LNBs pointed at 110,119. First tech said no way. Second tech said he used to be a supervisor and that I could switch out the 61.5 for 1000.2 with a w-bracket and get 129 but then my HD would be MPEG-2 which may cause pixelation. He also said I would need to whack a branch in the spring once the leaves come in. I have no idea what to believe at this point.
> 
> I have VIP-622 and VIP-222k (which I thought was mpeg-4 only.
> I live in Akron/Cleveland area.
> ...


If you have LOS to 129 and don't need 61.5 for locals or something, there thousands of Dish HD customers who have 110/119 on one 500 and 129 on another including me.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

surfdude85 said:


> I live over here in east central florida, and I must have spent 2 hours trying to get sat 129. It aint happening. I tried everything from different elevations to different skews(didn't think I needed to skew for single lnb on a dp500). So what are my options, if any, to get the new HD channels. thanks for any assistance here.


Eastern Arc. Call in.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

mdewitt, only parts of that makes sense.

Of course you can use a 2nd dish to add 129, it's just another DBS slot like 61.5 you're getting now. (there was a problem using legacy LNBs/switches but there's been little mention of that lately)

All HD from Dish has been MPEG-4 for at least a couple years.

Your receivers are MPEG-4 but they also work with MPEG-2.

The part that does make sense is implied. You may not have line of sight to 129 or at least that tree is expected to cause problems. Check www.dishpointer.com to find a place on your property that has LOS.

Cleveland is an Eastern Arc market. The solution is to put up a Dish 1000.4.


----------



## Super Dave (Mar 5, 2010)

What I did is complain that I was not happy that Dish is putting all of the new HD on a satellite I didn't get because I had 110/119/61.5, and was paying for it on their Facebook page. They got in touch with me and came right out and put us on the Eastern Arc and swapped a 625 for a 722 (because no mixing of SD and HD anymore) for free. Others have *****ed on Twitter and got the same results. This route is the same as using the [email protected] route, gets you to the executive response team, which equals results.


----------



## stebrock (Mar 3, 2005)

surfdude85 
I live in Homestead FL and was originally set up with the 2 dish option for 110/119/61.5. When I heard of the "new HD channels" I couldn't receive on 61.5 I called Dish. Turns out I should've been set up from the getgo with western arc ie, 110/119/129. The installer replaced the 2 dishes with one slightly larger (1000.2)and I now receive all my programming correctly. Give dish a call. This is the proper set up. Don't let a misinformed tech support advisor tell you different.
Rick


----------

